# Glasgow Airport wildcamping



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Friends of ours have to pick up someone from Glasgow Prestwick airport,
does anyone know any wildcamping spots near the airport.
Cheers Sid


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hi Sid,
Am I right in assuming that the flight comes in at some unearthly hour.
I don't know the area that well, but I would look at the nearest Little Chef or Rotten Ronnies (McDonalds) you can find them on the relevant website.
Just park up. Wildcamping close to airports in the current climate could cause problems. You may end up with the ultimate alarm clock-a dozen OSD bobbies tooled up 'Knocking'at the van door.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Bigfoot, I will pass your message on to them, I think the flight arrives at 9.30pm but they want to go up the day before and when they pick up the family set off for home straight away as they both drive.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

If I am right in thinking you are talking of Prestwick airport, there used to be a few large pullins around the Royal Troon golf club, and along the quite back road to the airport from the Royal, which skirts the sea in parrallel but it is a fair few years since I lived in Troon so it may have changed


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Be a bit noisy, with all them aeroplanes in and out!! :lol:


----------

